# Classic Updates



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

heres a site that I got from another board that tells how some of the guys are doing no weights just fish caught..

http://espn.winnercomm.com/

MARK


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Man it just went off, it says check back in awhile?

Mark


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

davey hite.....20lb................vandam..5th...but alot more to go.....live audio coverage on bassmaster!


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Preston Clark, Floridain,1st.......29.01...halfway through


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Luke Clausen, 29.06 1st day leader. Big bass and total 1 day weight records broke many times over. 11.00 plus pounds for big bass.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Ricky Clunn in 5th! Go Ricky! He's my boy! I have fishing videos w/ him from the 70's/early 80's that I still watch. I have watched him since I was like 5!

Ike is buried in the field


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Well at least one of my pics for fantasy bass is in 1st as of right now (luke Clausen) The rest of the guys I picked are way down in the field .


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

for breaking BASS Sportsmanship rules...


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just read that myself Buzzman .  Well there goe's the neighborhood ! lol

Former Classic champion Iaconelli, caught five fish for an 11-9 total, but he was disqualified for breaking BASS sportsmanship rules. BASS officials said they made the decision after viewing videotape that showed Iaconelli becoming angry after two of his fish expired and he "destroyed some safety equipment" on his boat.


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

Looked like he tossed another dead fish overboard in addition to the two he lost. Byron Velvick and Shaw Grigsby indicated there was not a BASS rule that prohibited culling dead fish... I question the ethics behind that one.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i just cannt beleave that he showed what a idiot he was on national tv. first he portrays himself as a pro worthy of winning classics but then he doesnt familurize himself with his boat equipment then show little or no regard to the fish he has in trouble all he worried about was fishing for some more. then he throws a childish temper tantram and destroys safety equipment then he also has the odasity to cull a fish that sure looked to be dead or next to dead if it was alive he should have at least worked with it. all of that adds up to unsportsmanlike conduct bass did the right thing to dq him!!!!!!!! the coment he made about the dq should get him banned for life! he should have cooled off then apologized to his fans to his sponcers and to bass for his actions. alot of young fishermen was watching that i sure hope not one of em decide to think its ok to act like that! i think ike showed his true colors and in my opinion that color is running brown.


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Ike Should Be Disqualified!
He Also Ought To Be Prosecuted For
Violating Fla. Law, When He Released
A Dead Or Dying Bass! And To Think
Kids Look To Him As A Role Model!

Tom


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

He is my Role Model, Always will be. I don't care if he broke every rod he owned and took his lowrance and chucked it in the lake, I still respect him. If culling a dead fish is wrong then why isn't it against B.A.S.S rules? Go get em' Ike, 30+ pound sack tommorow. NEVER GIVE UP!!!!


----------



## stilesp (Apr 8, 2004)

Yeah, I never liked Iaconneli from the beginning. What an arsse. Heck yeah, I'm rooting for Clunn or Nixon. That would be awesome. Also see Wirth up there and Menendez working his way up. Gotta root for the KY boys. we are all family.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Go CLUNN!!! The force is with him!!!

Ike's release of the dead fish was an exact topic covered last Saturday during our meeting. 

Against state laws to cull- not against BASS rules specifically- if cited different story- but BASS also wont condone the cull. Interesting- they found an easier way to get him outa there without confusion to determine/argue a dead cull!!!!! Trip is the real hero behind the scenes!!!

Heck with 'em all I'm rootn for Trip!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

wasn't it menedez that had to quit the tour last year because of an illness? Glad to see he is back on track


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Procraft, not trying to stir the pot but every tourny I have fished stated that all state and local laws must be observed.

The folling a copied and pasted from the florida fish and wildlife conservation commision.
Is culling allowed?--Answer: The rules are different in fresh water and salt water. Culling has always been allowed in fresh water provided that released fish are alive and that culling is done immediately. The rationale in part is biological but in part historical. Recreational fishing has been regulated for much longer in fresh water than in salt water, partially because of perceived impacts on the resource (some people used to think the oceans were too large to be impacted by recreational fishing or management efforts). Culling was allowed very early on in fresh water and became widely accepted as a fresh water practice throughout the nation for both individual anglers and tournament anglers when live wells became common. Wanton waste rules continue to prohibit discarding dead fish to deliberately replace them with a larger live one. Remember that fish that are illegal to possess because of species, size or bag limits cannot be kept, even if they died or are likely to die as a result of catching them, consequently they must be released.
Sound like he broke the sates laws? It is a shame as I think he is a great stick and adds alot of energy to the sport.

Scott


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Ike is still one of the best anglers on the tour, so he threw alittle tantrum ??? how many of us have never thrown alittle one ourselves ?? i know, i know hes supposed to be a role model.....it wasnt like he was caught on tape smoking crack. most of you bashing him probably didnt like him before this happened......why......because he dares to be different !!! GO IKE !!! you are still # 1 in my opinion !!!


IKE RULES !!!!


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

If Your A Professtional Fisherman You Are Suppossed To Act Like 1..if Not You Should Be Dqued Everytime,be Warned The Second Time,and Never Fish The Tour Again The 3rd Time 3 Strikes And Your Out..my Opinion


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

i dont see why Ike go D'Qed because all he did was just rip up a flag pole on his boat i oculd understand if he was cursing people out but all he did was rip up a flag pole the flag didnt even get wet


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I wish I would have seen it. I didn't, but if all he did other than throw out a dead fish was destroy something on his boat, big deal. He got mad. I don't think Bass should ban him for it. It is guys like him that helps to get kids interested in the fishing shows. I don't know if they showed this on live Tv, but if they showed it live, that sucks. If ESPN just showed the tape afterwards, then they are just as bad for showing the "act" that was so unprofessional. Anger happens when you are competing. It's too bad that he was caught on tape. You know darn well many of those guys are "caught on tape" cussing up a storm when they break off a fish here and there. That doesn't mean they should review the tape and DQ someone for saying the F word...........

I am rooting for KVD


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

How in the heck does he get kids interested in fishing acting like a total arse. He is no role model for my kids. This isn't the first time he has gotten in trouble with breaking the rules in a tourny.I'm glad he got disqualified,I hope some of his sponsers drop him he needs to learn how to act. Hes like a little kid that needs a spanking. I loved it on Basscenter when Denny Brauer called Ike a total jerk for losing his temper. The end may be near for ole break dancing Ike


----------



## RANGER 422 (Jul 6, 2005)

So what we are saying here is that it is ok to let our future bass fishermen watch a pro like IKE get mad and destroy a pole that is holding our country American Flag? Well then its ok to get mad and to go to our nations capitol and do the same to the pole that holds our flag there? He spit in our nations face when he took down our flag and people are going to look at that!!! May to the younger angler this is no big deal but some day you will realize our country flag is a major part of us and stands for who we are, DONT DISCRACE OUR COUNTRY BY KICKING DOWN WHAT WE STAND FOR!! END OF STORY


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

The end of Ike? Are u crazy? Ike is the man. so he lost his cool. He had three dead fish in the BassMasters Classic. I think i woulda lost my cool as well. In his defense, the only reason he got in any trouble is because he was on camera. If he wasnt, he woulda never gotten DQ'd because he never did anything to anyone else, any thing he did was to his own self or boat or gear, etc. he never threw anything at anyone else. but since it was on camera that he threw a fit he got in trouble. I am a competive fisherman and i know that i get frustrated for the littlist things. there is so much pressure on him right now that he cracked a lil, o well. I still respect him as an angler and hope he gets 29 lbs today so he has a chance at another win.
GO IKE!!!


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

yea i do agree that he shoulda maybe destroyed one of his rods rather than the flag, tht was a bad move.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Mike is probably one of the best fisherman out there as far as the ability to catch fish. He is the absolute worst sportsman , when something goes wrong he is like a child showing his true colors showing his unsportsmanlike, childish behavior. You think he is the first competator to have a bad day? How about ( can't remember his name, ina prevoius Classic) had a small keeper slip out of his hands falling falling back into the water and it cost him the Classic win. Did he throw a fit breaking things making a total disgeace out of himself? No, just went on fishing. Every fisherman has ups and downs ( not making the weigh in being caught in locks, etc.) but a true sportsman keeps his cool and goes on. Thats the person I want leading the way for our sport to grow and be a example to our children. Shame on you Ike!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I worry more on the entire reflection of his actions to all the millions of folks who really dont know much about bass fishn.

How one recovers from mistakes/errors you make in life determines what kinda person you really are. 

He lost all his charisma from being normal IKE to being an angry little boy AND during the most highly publicized Classic event yet. 

He reflected on us all- pro,amatuer,local,national to folks who normally don't watch competitve angling, unfortunately it's becomming center stage.

Ike better say somethin' different than he did today in response to his little boy antics or he may have to go back and work at Dick's, if they'll take him that is. 

Watch see if he looses any sponsorhips from this as part of contractual obligations. If he doesnt stop now and retract his actions and apologize, even if he doesnt really mean it, he may be eatn' soup for a while!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

I can see where u commin from in that manner. he does need to keep his cool when he messes up. but in the same aspect that is the kind of sportsman he is. he is very passionate in what he does. whether he is up or down he is emotional. he gets very enthuastic and it kinda hurt him this time. he is a big help to our sport. he brings a whole new feeling to fishing. the thing with Ike tho is either u love em or u love to hate him.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Ike's problem is he is having trouble duplicating his initial success. If acting like a spoiled brat helps to regain your consistency, then have at it!


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

The Boat he was on was NOT his! He did destroy someones property. You think he would have done that if it was his sponsored boat, what's that boat Ranjur? He's just mad he had to fish out of a Toon.


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

Is Ike the only guy on tour that is competitive? Wonder what KVD would have done in the same situation,or anybody else for that matter.Some people obviously think he is good for the sport,I'm not one of them.Since ESPN got involved with BASS,and you have guys like Ike on tour,I simply don't watch it anymore.If I want to watch dudes like Ike,all I have to do is turn on any NFL game and watch the party when someone score a touchdown,childish and boring.Also,I agree with the others,nice touch Ike bringing down the flag,especially when we're at war!


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Rule number 2 for ALL BASS tournaments...Weekend Series to the Classic....

"_2. 2006 ANGLER CODE OF CONDUCT: Anglers participating in any BASS sanctioned event shall observe this code of conduct and the applicable rules for the specific event in which he is participating. *Anglers shall, at all times, conduct themselves in a manner becoming professional anglers that will not reflect unfavorably on BASS, its members, officers or representatives, tournaments or sponsors. * 

To this end, anglers shall use their best efforts to demonstrate professionalism and integrity in support of the sport of professional fishing. Any angler who violates any of the provisions of the Angler Code of Conduct may be subject to fines, forfeiture of tournament winnings, suspension from competing in individual BASS sanctioned events, permanent ban from competition, or any combination thereof deemed appropriate by BASS._"

I think they were easy on him......
Bottom line is he broke the rules in the tournament directors opinion. I agree with the DQ and I think he owes the whole angling community an apology and a promise to change his ways. I can handle all of the antics when he's doing good, the screaming, break dancing etc. I agree that he has done some positive things for the sport. What he did on Friday is where I draw the line. I've been a fan of this sport for 25 years and I've never seen anything like this before. Whether or not he is one of the best anglers on the tour or not doesn't matter anymore at this point. 
I was at the Classic the year Jim Bitter dropped the 12" fish over the side of the boat and Hank Parker won by 2 oz. It was sad for Jim but he didn't throw a fit like a 3 year old. I've fished some pretty big tournaments and you can't have your head in your arse. Forgetting to turn on the livewells was HIS fault. NOT the boat's, NOT the spectators who had to witness that display of childishness, and NOT the cameraman who he was clearly shouting profanity at obviously for capturing his insanity on video.
When your at that level, especially in the Classic with the most media coverage in history for a fishing event, you better be at your highest level of professionalism, period. There is NO excuse for how he acted, and I don't even need to mention the fact that there was an American Flag attached to the light pole that he ripped out of the boat and threw in the water, WTF was he thinking?
And, i'm not quite done yet, ESPN did not handle this very tactfully in my opinion. I was at the Classic last year when the pinhead MC attacked George Cochran on stage in front of thousands, maybe millions of viewers of moving in on other anglers during tournaments. This guy don't have a freaking clue what goes on out there. I was insulted by his remarks as well as alot of other people and of course, George. George left the arena directly after that not even knowing where he finished! He could have won, but he was so upset he didn't care. He doesn't fish BASS anymore after this classic. George is an absolute pillar in this sport, he earned his reputation by integrety, not by acting like a dipshit!
I think ESPN wants to turn bass fishing into pro wrestling, and they will probably succeed if they continue like they are.

God help us all, and God bless America, damnit! 

Mike


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

hopefully espn wont say a word about ike tommorow and leave all the glory to who ever wins and places well!!!! looks like most of the guys are saving bigfish for the last day. personaly i hope KVD pulls it off it was nice to see him signing hats and throwing them to the crowed on the way in to day it showed some respect he has to his fans.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Gomez- very well put. Like you I believe since ESPN bought BASS it has been down hill and getting faster each month. They have raised federation fees to the place lots of guys are bailing out. Me, I don't miss the tournamenmt thing at all. I have decided to sit back and enjoy fishing. Totally changing my fishing so I can enjoy it again. To bad tournament fishing has turned into this. I can only hope some of the older guys can change things to the way they were.


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

Hopefully some of the older guys,the ones that HAVE paid their dues from their longevity in the sport,will be able to somehow resurrect what was once a great event.However,as long as ESPN is involved with it,it will continue it's downward spiral.Sure it's getting a ton of coverage because of ESPN,but it's just a shadow of what it used to stand for.Now its nothing more than like Dale said the WWF.A lot of newcomers don't even have to qualify to get in,just have the jack and a good-looking mug,oh,and attitude too.You can see this going the way of big time boxing,not just one national champion each year,but several from different organizations all being crowned as the top bass angler of the world.Back in the day,the classic was the pinnacle event in freshwater angling,the way it is now,is unviewable IMO.What's next ESPN,Terrell Owens slinging spinnerbaits along a weedline? Oh,we already have that,sorry Ike!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

IKE couldn't have done that to a Stratos, they fight back!....  

Can you believe ESPN opened the stinkn' show with that crap too. CLUELESS they are, and just carried it further throughout. They are shootn' themselves in the foot and dont even know it.

I liked the other anglers retalitory comments on stage. 

They should get Bob Cobb out there and turn IKE over his knee for everyone.

Irwin Jacobs looking better everyday. Think WalMart will comeout with a glass boat soon???

nip


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

B.A.S.S........... Bass Anglers........ SPORTSMANS......... Society.


----------



## RANGER 422 (Jul 6, 2005)

Anybody that supports the issue that he done nothing wrong when it comes to our nations American Flag, You need to contact some of our boys in the Middle East. These are the guys that are making it ok here in our homeland so you can go out there and have a good time. Our Flag means a great deal to them and the majority of us here, but as sure as I set here, there are some that could care less, you are the one that need to serve your country in Irac and learn what our Flag stands for. Do that in Irac and our troops will take you out!!! On 9/11 our American flag, that was on top of the Trade Center also went down, is that ok? If you think it was ok for him to do that then I would think you thought it was ok on 9/11. All the other stupid things he does might be accepted, but not the Flag. That flag he took down wasnt just his,, it belonged to all of us!!!!


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

I doubt that it was the "flag" that he was knocking around. Seems to me that it was the pole and in the midst of his immature outburst he probably didn't realize the significance of the flag on that pole. I'm very patriotic too, but to imply that he was purposely attacking an American flag seems to be a real stretch.

It's too bad that it happened, but the way it was dealt with sent the right message.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

after finally seeing the video of what happened...

first off id like to say this .............ikes actions were alittle childish and were not by any means professional at all. however alot of you who are wanting to ban him and take him out and tar and feather him are also the same people who deep down inside envy him and WISH you could be in his position (fishing professionally). how many of you are Ray Lewis fans ??? Kobe Bryant fans ?? Jamaal Lewis fans ?? O.J Simpson fans ?? and the list goes on and on and on......... professional athletes commit murder, rape women, sell drugs and when they score that next TD or sink the winning shot or score 80 pts in a game, they are your heroes. i think alot of professional athletes have done ALOT worse things and come out of it making their millions, lets put kicking this flag pole into perspective and sit back watch the classic and enjoy the sport we all love. the more its rehashed talking about it and the more it is replayed on the videos the more it blackens the eye of professional bass fishing as a whole. just my thoughts


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

geez..enough IKE bashing

throwing a dead fish back into the lake, or bringing one to the scales? same thing, they are both dead no matter how you look at it. If anything the one he threw back in will make an easy meal for a gator!---PETA is still going to hate B.A.S.S no matter what... Remember "Fish Feel Pain" or whatever garbage they claim.

as for the lightpole, yeah I think he might have took that just a bit far but I don't think he was aiming to disrespect the american flag in anyway.

B.A.S.S magnified the situation by a 1000. Like Nip said they opened the show with the video of it.

As for the Final Weigh-In, I think it would be pretty hard to beat Clausen, I saw where the Federation Pro was in second but he was still trailing by 9 pounds or so. Anything is possible on that lake though.


ohh yeah, belated congrads on the full field of 100 Nip!


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Congats ESPN mission accomplished.   
As Nipididdee mentioned earlier, just leave yesterday in yesterday.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Envious of Ike, NOT HARDLY. Envious of Kevin Van Dam, Gentle George Cochran, Denny Brauer etc. Yes, They are true sportsmen!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

"geez..enough IKE bashing

throwing a dead fish back into the lake, or bringing one to the scales? same thing, they are both dead no matter how you look at it. If anything the one he threw back in will make an easy meal for a gator!---PETA is still going to hate B.A.S.S no matter what... Remember "Fish Feel Pain" or whatever garbage they claim."

Procraft, I like Ike, but everyone competeing needs to comply with all state and local laws.Legally, It is NOT the same wether the fish was released dead or weighed in. Everyone who can legally fish can keep 5 bass in that waterway, and fla wanton waste laws prohibit release of dead fish.

I think the sportsmanship issue was used to cover EPSNs Butts. They showed Ike calling someone in the tourney committee asking if there were any rules against culling a dead fish, they did not air the responce but Ike then imediately culled a dead bass. This was done on tape and could be fined by fla for doing so. 

Scott


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

He was disqualified for unsportsmanship like conduct


----------



## mandolinsuperstar (Feb 20, 2006)

I didn't think that what IKE did was all that bad. As for IKE I'm not a fan, but I'm not a hater. I read his book...he's just a passionate guy. Just because someone is mild mannered doesn't mean they are better than the guy who is a little more "on edge" emotionally. He is passionate and more open with his feelings. If that means he looses it one in awhile, that's his problem and maybe he'll disqualified once in awhile. Zydrunas Ilgauskas is a Sportsman, and I've seen him loose his cool, because he is passionate about what he's
doing. 

And to compare him like an "Alledged" rapist like Kobe, or a drug dealer like that football player...come on. He broke a light post -- unsportsmanlike yes. Criminal? Not as far a I know breaking a light post is not a crime...

Just remember BASS's sportmanship rule is subjective and dependant on one man's interpretation. 

_____

and Ranger, any particular reason you are spelling it "Irac"?


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Almost over. Looks like KVD had a good day, but not enough. It appears Claussen only has 4 fish so things could get interesting.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Clausen wins


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

KVD made a good comeback. Congratz to Clausen. A lot of records broken this year.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Yep, Clausen is 27 years old, no break dancing, yelling, screaming , making a fool of himself. Won the classic and was very humble, a real class act . Congratulations to a true sportsman!


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

Although I was pulling for KVD,Luke deserved the win,and is a fine example of what a true sportsman is all about.This is the type of individual that should be a role model for the younger sportsman.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Funny, I watched ESPN all weekend and could not figure out what happened to Ike. I saw his tantrum on the boat and his weigh-in from day 1. I missed his weigh-in from day 2. My wife had to dig it up on the internet. 

DQ-ing him was the right call.

Banning him from the sport forever is not.

Congrats to Luke. He lead from wire to wire and won it going away with that nice fish to put a definite exclamation point on it!


----------



## Berry (Jul 19, 2005)

It is interesting to me that since ESPN has taken over BASS there always seem to be controversy. I believe this is what the want. ESPN does not want to attract and entertain the core fisherman they want the once or twice a year person. They have reduced all of the programming to generic/boring crap. The cancelled Loudmouth because Zona and Kummar did not always agree with ESPN/BASS. Schooled with Denny was also cancelled and that was the only good technical/ educational show about fishing.

ESPN disqualified IKE for sportsmanship but they allow Dave Hite, Denny Brauer, Chad Morgenthaler, and others to make unsportsmanlike like comments about him. How many times did they talk about IKE being on of the top ten most hated people in their sport? ESPN wants to create the controversy between the fishermen. They want to have a running feud in order to hype it to the general sports view. 

It was interesting when Mark May ( a fishing genius) was explaing how Larry Nixon was retiring he not retiring he is going to FLW. No one mention about the 5 long time pros that are leaving BASS or that the Federation is no longer a part of BASS. ESPN is not covering the classic they are writing it in there favor. You will never see ESPN/BASS embrace the core fisherman (unless you have a lot of money.)

I have to admit at first I though that IKE was annoying. My opinion has definite changed based on his passion and enthusiasm for the sport. We can watch some celebrate making a tackle, hop up and down when they hit a home run, but we can not like some one who shouts and yells when he catches a fish that might just pay the bills.


----------



## Vmax (Jan 1, 2006)

here's the theme Espn wants Bassmasters to be their version of Fox's Nascar.can't you see the similarities(drivers fighting,fisherman fighting,flashy rigs,flashy cars)get it!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Iaconelli is the best thing that has happened to bassfishing in the past 10 years, other than ESPN buying BASS. He has pumped a ton of life into the sport and he is an awesome fisherman.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Ike brings something different to the table, that's for sure.

He has a niche following, and does rub a lot of folks the wrong way... He is a character, though.

As far as his DQ, he probably did deserve it, for destroying safety equipment. His meltdown and language issue more than likely happens a whole lot more with pro anglers, but his only sin was being recorded on TV. 

It was a big storyline for ESPN to run, but if it was that upsetting and unsportsmanlike, why did they keep running the tape over, and over, and over again, and commenting ad nauseum on it... Saturday, when it was brought up, Denny Brauer was visibly angered at it's discussion, but I think he was madder at the ESPN show producers who made it a bigger deal than it was, just for it's big "shock" value, rather than being mad at Ike...

What happens to him is up to his sponsors and the BASS tour directors... There does seem to be a WHOLE lot of glitz and flash, just as in fishing, to hook the most viewers...

Oh well, it's their tour and shows, they can surely do as they wish. I'll still watch, I guess...


----------

